# Exhaust Tips, Please Post Pictures!



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

I have been thinking about installing a different exhaust tip on my cruze. I have read the other forums about exhaust tips, but there aren't a whole lot of pictures. If you installed a different exhaust tip on your cruze could you post some pictures? I want to see what the cruze looks like with different tips, before I purchase. I'm a visual learning lol. Thanks!!


----------



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is one I bought.


----------



## mknight (Mar 5, 2012)

Silver Cruze said:


> Here is one I bought.
> 
> View attachment 3989
> View attachment 3990
> View attachment 3991


Nice! Looks good!


----------



## sam_advance (Feb 10, 2012)

would any tips be possible with the RS package rear bumper?


----------



## Virginia Beach Cruze (Dec 22, 2011)

I am going to resurrect this post in hopes that some others have go exhaust tips and are willing to post pictures and where they got them from so some of us can make a informed decision on what to get.


----------



## rodney5 (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 156162

Amazon 40 i believe and 15 to have welded on


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

sam_advance said:


> would any tips be possible with the RS package rear bumper?


I'm sure it's possible with some modifying of rear bumper insert. I've always wanted to just haven't got around to it.


----------



## Dernz3428 (Dec 17, 2014)

I used this Grand Prix exhaust tip since i couldn't find something aftermarket that didn't look (to me) like an aftermarket tip which i didn't want. Can't get the photo to face the correct way on this site even though it's fine on my desktop so i'm sorry it's sideways.


----------



## leviathan21 (May 5, 2013)

Here is Mine. A dude hit my rear bumper at about 10mph and scratched it. I then used it as an excuse to have the body shop order a whole new bumper, then I had them cut out a second hole and paint the bottom flat black. Then installed a Dual Exhaust FlowMaster.


----------



## Tycoonsworld (Mar 5, 2021)

I have a 2nd gen but I just installed magnaflow dual exhaust its cleaner


----------

